# Film School Software



## kb5 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thought it might be helpful to have a thread where we can post what programs we're using/when they go on sale!

Final Draft is currently on sale for $99 with student pricing, which is not a bad deal at all!
http://store.finaldraft.com/all-final-draft-products.html


----------

